# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Kris Yates and Selena Geeson

## *_*Smile*_*

heya does anyone know what happened to Kris and Selena??

----------


## xCharliex

Kris got shipped off 2 anothe prison and Selena got the sack

----------


## dddMac1

thats true

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

thanks

----------


## steven123

thats not true chris got let off and seleana left to be with chris

----------


## melmarshall858

thought they would have done a follow up on them if only for the first episode same with francis i know she was mentioned but a bit off the way they just dissapeared without us knowing they were going one way or another we have always seen the characters leave properly (apart from dominic)

----------


## xCharliex

> thats not true chris got let off and seleana left to be with chris


Ummm No u have that wrong! If u dont believe me check here

http://www.badgirls.co.uk/characters...rs_old_sg.html

http://www.badgirls.co.uk/characters...rs_old_ky.html

----------


## xCharliex

> thought they would have done a follow up on them if only for the first episode same with francis i know she was mentioned but a bit off the way they just dissapeared without us knowing they were going one way or another we have always seen the characters leave properly (apart from dominic)


Thing with Frances (Eva Pope) we didnt get 2 see her, as the actress herself decided she didnt want 2 continue on the show, so we wouldnt have seen her in this series @ all

----------


## Treacle

> Thing with Frances (Eva Pope) we didnt get 2 see her, as the actress herself decided she didnt want 2 continue on the show, so we wouldnt have seen her in this series @ all


It's a shame, I liked her in "The Bill" and "Corrie".

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

> It's a shame, I liked her in "The Bill" and "Corrie".


who was she in the bill?

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah Frances was a great character in Bad Girls, IMO Larkhall needed a tough nut Gov, some1 with a bit of balls! Eva Pope obviously had her reasons 2 leave, probably because she didnt want 2 be type cast like a lot of the actors/actresses in Bad Girls

----------


## melmarshall858

didnt know she had been in the bill remember her in peak practice and corrie

----------


## Bryan

eva pope is a great actress and had so much potential in the show...

... i reckon that selena and kris's story needed to at leats me mentioned as i've only read it on websites and in inside soap

they were the main focus of series 6, and so deserved a explantion about their departure

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I can't remember who she played in "The Bill" but she was on UKTV Gold the other day.

----------

